# What clubs are in your bag?



## Will (May 12, 2007)

Another thread just got me wondering what everyone was using. Thought it might be a good way of seeing what others are carrying and how that translates to their game. Im currently in the process of upgrading my clubs from my old Pro Staffs (although Im still partial to Wilson). So lets here yalls setups.

Type/Brand

1,3,5 wood - Wilson ProStaff
3-PW - Wilson Staff Di5s
Putter - Wilson Harmonized 743


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

See sig below


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

5-pw macgregor dx 
ping eye 2 driver
petron impala 23* 7 wood
slazenger red hot tri putter

wilson smartcore balls


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

See Sig Below


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I have a Intec Hornet 500cc 10° driver, Knight TEC plus 4 22° hybrid, Tour CG C65 Putter, Wilson "Sam Snead" 1,3 woods, 3,5,7,9, irons, and pitching wedge.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Callaway Big Bertha 454 driver, 3 wood, 5 wood
Nike NDS 3-PW
Quest II 60 degree Wedge
Some cheap 2 way chipper (are these things legal?)
Some old Ping putter


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There was another thread not so long ago where people posted some pictures of their equipment.

Personally, I've been going back and forth between a set of Callaway X18 irons and Cleveland CG2 irons, assorted wedges, with a Cleveland Launcher 460 driver, Callaway Bertha 3 wood and Heavenwood Hybrid... old 1960 model Toney Penna Ironmaster putter.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

See sig below.

Oh, and recently cleaned by one of the sonicare people, come up all nice and shiny!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

See sig below


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Titleist 983k 9.5 degree (stiff graphite design 6.0)
taylormade v steel 3 wood
Callaway steelhead 5 wood (both fairway metals with steel shafts)

3-pw Mizuno Mp 30's (s400) 

sand and lob wedge Cleveland Cg10 wedge's (2 dots)

Scotty cameron studio style Newport 2.

Titleist pro v1's


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

4-9i 45degPW 50, 55, 58 and 60 deg wedge 10.5 deg 460cc launcher , just bought a hi bore. waiting for it. and a 2i and 3i Halo. white hot #5 putter


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Driver: Krank RHCP 9.5* Proforce V2 XS 45" Midkick
Wood: Krank RHCP 3 wood Proforce V2 XS 43" Midkick
Irons:Ben Hogan edge CFT 3-E TTDG(unsure of shaft model) S
Wedges: Feel PB 56* Nomad WRX custom made TTDG Sensicore S
Feel Satin Series 60* U/V MAX grooves nomad WRX custom grind TTDG S
Putter: Heavy Putter, Rossa Mezza Monza VT backup


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I have actually two set's

Everything is dependent on who I am playing with.

If they are the "well off clients/friends/ Big Boss of a Big company" then I used my Ping set. G5

If I am playing with my regular buddies and common friends, then my sig tells it all


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Wait so why do you play with 2 sets? Are the G5s like the ones you use so you don't kick your boss' ass in a game of golf lol ? there fitted wrongly for you or something heh


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Foster4 said:


> Wait so why do you play with 2 sets? Are the G5s like the ones you use so you don't kick your boss' ass in a game of golf lol ? there fitted wrongly for you or something heh


Hey,

No, I do not play with 2 golf set's.

But I have two sets which I choose to used, depending on my playmate's. As I said, if they are my clients, I have to show off my golf set's and would often bring along my PING G5 set.

But if they are just my friends and golfing buddies, then I would used my TaylorMade R7 XD irons ( listed in my signature ).

Next year, I am planning to buy another set, Japanese made irons, it's either Fourteen, Muira or Yamaha irons, and perhaps Giga XF460 golf driver.

Giga XF460 driver was voted as the Best Driver in Japan 2006.


----------

